# how on earthe do I get this clean?



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

*How on earth do I get this clean?*

Just moved in to the new house, and we have this sink to contend with. I think it's some kind of resin? Anyway, I've hit it with the usual suspects from the supermarket, but nothing is removing the staining/soap marks. I'm stuck with this for two years so any advice on getting it clean would be great!

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Have you tried bar keepers friend? Mix it in to a paste with water and leave on for up to 5 minutes.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

rob267 said:


> Have you tried bar keepers friend? Mix it in to a paste with water and leave on for up to 5 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Seems to get a lot of reviews for metals? Would it work on this type of material?


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I use it on glass and paint and metals. You could try a test area first.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Try Astonish, especially if you can find the professional paste. 

Staples - the stationery shop - sells it. 

John Lewis and most hardware shops sell the retail version. 

Also gently try a Magic Sponge?

P


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I can't tell what sink it is but we have some sort of astracast type sink that was manky when we moved in. Ended up using a magic sponge to shift the stains.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

bar keepers or use Vanish the stuff for cloths


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Barkeepers Friend will get it clean, we have the same sink, sprinkle on dry and use a wet scourer, it won't scratch, wash off and dry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks all, I've ordered the bar keepers friend. I'll report back once done.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Have you tried cream cleaner (CIF or equivalent)? Wonderful stuff and generally shifts anything due to the abrasives in it

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

So the Bar Keepers Friend shifted a slight bit of the grime. Will try CIF tomorrow


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Did you mix bar keepers into a paste? 
If not. Mix it with a little water and spread it on and leave it for abit then scrub off. Should remove more then.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

